# The first piece of my new style



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I have changed to a more "avant-garde" style of composition. This is my first piece in my new style. It's a small piece for string orchestra and vibraphone. It has a strong influence of Ligeti and late Boulez.


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Favant-garde-1

:devil::lol::tiphat:


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

You may be on to something there. I'd be interested to see how you would combine the dissonant tones of this piece with the rhythmic intensity of some of your piano pieces.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> You may be on to something there. I'd be interested to see how you would combine the dissonant tones of this piece with the rhythmic intensity of some of your piano pieces.


yes, that's my idea. This is only a "trial" piece. I need to experiment a lot more, to come with a more mature piece in this style. Thanks for listen.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice job. :tiphat:

I love to see people branching out, expanding and improving as composers! (it gives me hope lol). 

Crudblud's suggestion is a good one imo.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

tdc said:


> Nice job. :tiphat:
> 
> I love to see people branching out, expanding and improving as composers! (it gives me hope lol).
> 
> Crudblud's suggestion is a good one imo.


thanks for listen. yes, it's a good suggestion, and I plan to do that, but I work very slowly. My aim here were the use of "cluster chords", and things like that, nothing more. I will become more complex when I feel more confident with the new style.


----------

